# BIKERS!!!!!



## mrs coope (Mar 24, 2007)

Totally sick & tired of being told to _"Think once, think twice, think BIKE!"_ which seems to translate to the majority of bikers I come across as "Drive your bike as fast, close, recklessly and irresponsibly as you wish, weave in & out of traffic & completely disrespect every other road user & disregard every bit of road sense you may possess as much as you like because everyone on more than two wheels has been told to watch out for you so it's fine to ride like complete NUMPTY!!!!"

[smiley=bomb.gif] :x

Feel better now.


----------



## jays_225 (Nov 4, 2009)

I agree in some aspects bikers should be warned to! It should be equal.


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Bikers that pull up alongside you at the front of the queue at a set of traffic lights and get pissed at you because you take off simultaneously along side them. They wouldnt walk to the front of the queue in MaccyDs or the Post Office, what's the difference? Fook all


----------



## mstew (Mar 17, 2012)

Ha, reminded me, I beasted this bike on the m25 to a3 slip road the other day, all the way upto 70 :roll: ....can't have had a very big engine though, but I bet he wasn't expecting it :twisted: All in good fun ey.


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

Someone say bikes?? Yay 

This is my laser deterrent










Anyone comes near me a laser cuts them to shreds... Not lol

World over moto-bikers drive madly like a death wish!!

On the other hand, as a cyclist, I have seen too many drivers on the phone or texting!!

After being hit twice by idiot car drivers I think there are just enough stupid careless people in the world ...


----------



## mrs coope (Mar 24, 2007)

World over moto-bikers drive madly like a death wish!!

On the other hand, as a cyclist, I have seen too many drivers on the phone or texting!!

After being hit twice by idiot car drivers I think there are just enough stupid careless people in the world ...[/quote]

Totally agree with you re cyclists & I always make a special point of looking out for them, but yes, in my rant I was referring to moto bikers.... Numb nuts drive me loopy...!

LOVE your laser BTW...! :wink:


----------



## CWM3 (Mar 4, 2012)

Just love these threads, just a bunch of sad knobs stuck in your tintops, and ultimately pissed that those on powered 2 wheels seem to be enjoying themselves, the basic fact is that there are as many tools riding bikes as there are driving cars, get over it and get a life saddos.

And anyone whose driving a TT thinks they can beast even a 500cc bike......wake up and smell the coffee, and as for the lawless twats on pushbikes.....dont even start me off


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

mighTy Tee said:


> Bikers that pull up alongside you at the front of the queue at a set of traffic lights and get pissed at you because you take off simultaneously along side them. They wouldnt walk to the front of the queue in MaccyDs or the Post Office, what's the difference? Fook all


Never had this happen when on my bike, normally get up to 40 or so, hit second gear and leave any car behind... 

If they are trying I'll just give a bit more twist and end the game. Not many cars out there that can do 0-100 in 7 seconds, that's the fun thing on a 180 bhp bike that weighs 178 kilos...


----------



## CWM3 (Mar 4, 2012)

Shug750S said:


> Never had this happen when on my bike, normally get up to 40 or so, hit second gear and leave any car behind...
> 
> If they are trying I'll just give a bit more twist and end the game. Not many cars out there that can do 0-100 in 7 seconds, that's the fun thing on a 180 bhp bike that weighs 178 kilos...


Shug, you better get your bike checked over mate, something not right there if its taking that long to a ton, or its one of those lardy R1s


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

mrs coope said:


> Totally sick & tired of being told to _"Think once, think twice, think BIKE!"_ which seems to translate to the majority of bikers I come across as "Drive your bike as fast, close, recklessly and irresponsibly as you wish, weave in & out of traffic & completely disrespect every other road user & disregard every bit of road sense you may possess as much as you like because everyone on more than two wheels has been told to watch out for you so it's fine to ride like complete NUMPTY!!!!"
> 
> [smiley=bomb.gif] :x
> 
> Feel better now.


Still around? 

Or should I say: welcome back


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

wallstreet said:


> Someone say bikes?? Yay


And Niaz too 8)

Time for oldies' re-union


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Bikers - yay ! Sad'os who feel put out at the lights - boooo ! 
Having a bike makes me a better driver, and having a car makes me a better rider.
Get a bike you boring jealous old gits :lol:
Of course we filter through traffic and (often, not always) go to the front of queues - have you not seen that thing painted on the road at the lights ? You know - the picture of a two wheeled vehicle ? The place you seem to think you can roll onto with your four wheels, hmmm?


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

CWM3 said:


> Shug750S said:
> 
> 
> > Never had this happen when on my bike, normally get up to 40 or so, hit second gear and leave any car behind...
> ...


No mate, the bike can defo do it faster than that, think it's about 5 secs, but I'm a bit chicken sometimes...


----------



## maryanne1986 (Apr 8, 2013)

My brother has 2 Ninjas and a mini and is a very safe driver,

some car drivers are jokers and do not check their mirrors something in which my family is all to familiar with after an uncle being killed on one and my little brother being knocked off his last year and ending up in a neck brace for 2 weeks,

some car drivers do not take care when driving and take into account these bikers, HOWEVER, I have seen the occasional bikers think they own the road, take chances and be idiots at red lights and tryto fit through gaps clipping wing mirrors and undertaking all too often!

its the responsibility of any driver on the road to take into account their own safety as well as another drivers safety when on the roads, if they all took responsibility of this there wouldn't be as much of a problem surly

personally I would love a bike but been scared off because of my brother and nearly loosing him last year to a careless car driver.


----------



## richieshore (May 17, 2010)

Out yesterday on a bike and far too many tosser car drivers on the road who see me in their mirror then refuse to pull over forcing an undertake or some other moron overtaking a car doing 60 when they're only doing 65 themselves!! I'm clearly going to be considerably faster than you so get out of the f**king way and stop holding me up with your self-righteousness.

Also, I'll always pull right to the front at the lights, why wouldn't I? It saves me getting stuck behind your lard arse a few seconds later? If you don't let me go in front then you're just being a dick with your head up your arse as the bike is clearly going to be faster.

The worst one for me though is all those absolute c*nts who stop and let people out on a main road - the driver then being let out is also a moron and doesn't consider anyone overtaking the bell end stopped in the middle road and nearly wipes out a bike.

Crying about bikes riding like idiots, you need to open your eyes to all the real idiots on the road.

You should definitely think twice and look out for bikes, and don't worry I'll also be thinking and expecting EVERY car to be driving like a tw*t and about to do something utterly rediculous.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

at least Bikers pay tax and insurance to use our roads............unlike those fitness fanatical cheap fooks on cycles all dressed in lycra!!!!

(tiptoes off to hide) :roll:


----------



## CWM3 (Mar 4, 2012)

Gazzer said:


> at least Bikers pay tax and insurance to use our roads............unlike those fitness fanatical cheap fooks on cycles all dressed in lycra!!!!
> 
> (tiptoes off to hide) :roll:


+1. And now TFL are committing near a billion pounds over the next 10 years on safety intiatives, just so these tossers to run riot over every road traffic law going......beggers belief


----------



## J•RED (Feb 10, 2013)

Gazzer said:


> at least Bikers pay tax and insurance to use our roads............unlike those fitness fanatical cheap fooks on cycles all dressed in lycra!!!!
> 
> (tiptoes off to hide) :roll:


Couldn't agree more Gaz.

I'm a biker myself, had to perform CPR on a biker last year due to him being an idiot and overtaking stationery traffic because some one was waiting to turn right into a side road at the front of the que, he subsequently hit the transit tipper at close to 80mph after braking, he died just after the emergency services arrived. Not all bikers are [email protected] just like all car drivers aren't [email protected] but all it takes is the single [email protected] on a bike to give the majority a bad name. Fed up of car drivers getting irate and purposefully closing the gap whilst filtering to the front of the que legally. Fed up of getting the idiots who think they can keep on your back wheel cus it's a race in his corsa. Last year I rode my bike once and that was to the MOT and post office to tax it, this year I'm covering it up in the garage as I'm not totally in love with biking right now due to being so hacked off with the odd car driver in previous years :twisted:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Red i was once a biker and had some twat that swore he didn't see me (at night with lights on) and came from his lane directly into my path as he wanted to turn right. head on smash and my bike written off....thank god my thigh bones are bloody strong as i went up not forward and landed on his roof on my back. three badly damaged vertibrae and two years of physio and pain killers. so i have respect for all bikers.......well except bloody cyclists that pay sod all and just slow up all of the traffic! even our road tax is paying for them to have special cycle lanes :?


----------



## J•RED (Feb 10, 2013)

Gazzer said:


> Red i was once a biker and had some twat that swore he didn't see me (at night with lights on) and came from his lane directly into my path as he wanted to turn right. head on smash and my bike written off....thank god my thigh bones are bloody strong as i went up not forward and landed on his roof on my back. three badly damaged vertibrae and two years of physio and pain killers. so i have respect for all bikers.......well except bloody cyclists that pay sod all and just slow up all of the traffic! even our road tax is paying for them to have special cycle lanes :?


Mate that does sound painful, Iv never been involved in a bike accident on the road (just a few on track), but at this moment in time im thinking its going to be not "if" but "when". I ended up on a bonnet of a carolla a few years back who did the same as yours and turned right into my lane, I braked so hard the back came up in the air and turned 90 degrees, landed, then momentum threw me onto his bonnet, not a scratch on me or them but his face was a picture and the only response that comes out there mouth was the obvious "sorry mate, didn't see you!"

As for cyclists I believe we share the same views :wink:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I see some bikers weaving in and out of motorway traffic as if there are five lanes instead of three - not good when someone changes lanes and doesn't see them. Pedal cyclists pay even less heed to road rules, often jumping lights and even using the wrong side of the road, or doing the I'm a pedestrian - no road user - no pedestrian - road user again - as they ride over everything not blocked by a fence. I suppose the bigger the vehicle the more care gets taken... or perhaps not :wink:


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

A3DFU said:


> wallstreet said:
> 
> 
> > Someone say bikes?? Yay
> ...


Lol hello  long time 

@ MrsCoope thanks


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

Gazzer said:


> at least Bikers pay tax and insurance to use our roads............unlike those fitness fanatical cheap fooks on cycles all dressed in lycra!!!!
> 
> (tiptoes off to hide) :roll:


Lol I can hear you 

We have insurance here in Switzerland on cycles & its mandatory ... Nobody said Lycra is cool! Lol but wait until you see a young lady in it in front!! You won't be moaning then mate  or guy as it may be your preference ;P


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2013)

the problem is is like a lot of things the reckless few tar everyone with the same brush,that goes for both car and bike riders.after many years of dealing with bikers who think they are invincible and sadly find out they are not it still amazes me when talking to the one's that are able, that they all say " i didn't think it would happen to me".
the fact they they are exposed and 'nearer' to danger is a buzz no doubt but they should also remember when it does go tits up it's gonna hurt.i used to be a biker many years ago and i came unstuck bigtime because of a car driver so before anybody says i'm biased towards car drivers....bollox i've had both.


----------



## smc2402 (Mar 17, 2009)

LOL ! I have read and chuckled at this. As an avid BIKER I have to say that it's improved my car driving no end, I tend to be a lot more aware of what is going on around me, as opposed to being sat in my steel safety egg and just doddling along. There are a lot of nobs on motorbikes, but I'd say a far higher proportion in cars, but then, there are more cars. I ride a Fireblade, it's exceptionally quick, and not a lot can outrun it, but I rarely go over eighty miles an hour these days, I can just get there a damn sight faster that a car, and I can get around you when you're in dolly daydream Radio 1 mode inside your steel egg. You may not have noticed me for the last three miles whilst I patiently waited for you to move into that empty lane, but you certainly notice when I howl up your inside, and then get all light flashy self-righteous. Also, I wonder, daily, if my Motorcycle is invisible, despite its' daylight runniong headlamp, four people from work in five years have attempted to murder me on the way to work ... We've had delightful conversations in the car park ......


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Did you know that you can overtake on the inside providing you don't change lanes to do so? I think many people don't know this. Perhaps if they did they wouldn't hog the middle and overtaking lanes.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

wallstreet said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > wallstreet said:
> ...


Hey up Niaz, been a while mucker!!! How is life treating you old friend?


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

Gazzer said:


> wallstreet said:
> 
> 
> > A3DFU said:
> ...


Good buddy  missing Spring in 2013 it's delayed  getting older but still hanging onto the TT it's my longest owned car... Instead added more cycles (total x4!), but haven't enjoyed it as it depends if the weather permits. How's life with you mate?


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Well tbh worst start to the year ever bud, but keeping chin up and pushing forward to keep the business flowing.


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

Gazzer said:


> Well tbh worst start to the year ever bud, but keeping chin up and pushing forward to keep the business flowing.


I understand mate - chin & bums up mate lets hope for a pleasant ride hereon & take great care


----------



## oldguy (Jun 25, 2009)

Well i'm not one to normally post in the flame room....BUT !

I ride to work on my cycle (MTB so no lycra!) fairly regularly, I also go on my motorbike (600cc).

On the cycle i regularly get overtaken by cars as we approach a queue/lights, who see i'm maybe doing 20-30mph, but then pull in brake sharply leaving fuck all gap at the kerb so I have to bang on the brakes nearly going over the bars...Cunts ! (this c word will have been replaced with doodah)

On the motorbike, I often get some Twat three inches off my back wheel, or some twat who won't pull in doing 20 in a 40 zone, or another arsewipe who takes objection to me moving to the front of the lights through sationary traffic...another Cunt !!!!

When I'm in the car I'm therefore very aware of giving bikers of both variety plenty of room, and look out for them....

I'm no saint and also do plenty of daft stuff.

To the OP and the other anti biker comments.....YOU bought a TT, capable of 147 mph......Why ? So you could fucking break the law!!!!! So FUCK OFF with your anti biker comments, there are equally as many car, bike and motorbike Twats on the road breaking the law and doing stupid things every fucking day!!!!!

And therefore we are all one of those twats !!! :wink:


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Some totally twatish generalisations in this thread. They are as true as 'all TT owners are gay'.

What all* car drivers fail to realise is that if more people took to two wheels there'd be less congestion and pollution. It's all the twats in cars (mainly with only one occupant) blocking up the roads that causes the odd biker to get frustrated and pass them.  Everytime you see someone on a bike you should be grateful as they're helping you get to your destination quicker 

* - I thought I'd carry on with the bullsh!t generalisations


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

ok,, i am no angel on the road,, but am i the only one who when someone wants past or needs a little more room or a bit of " my space ' i am happy to oblige !!! generarly these people do not hold me up or impede my progress at all,,,,, what annoys me is the prats who demand " their piece of tax paid road " and think they can dictate what everyone else can do


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

It annoys me when someone indicates to pull into a good space and the person in the next lane puts their foot down to close the gap - and the even worse ones drive right up to their bumper flash lights and blow horns. This lane is mine mentality :roll:


----------

